# Really hoping for a girl-any gender guesses on todays scan??



## BUGaBOO

Hello all

I already posted in First Trimester so hope it's ok to post here. I'm reeeeeally hoping for a little girl and was wondering if anyone could make a guess for fun based on any gender theory out there!
The sonographer said way too early but looked at an angle where the legs where a open V and said no boy bits and some lines so maybe girl......
Just wondering if anyone could look at skull/nub or even guess by the heartrate at 160 (12w3d)

Thank you! and I won't be upset if you say boy :dohh:

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1094.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1093.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1095.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1092.jpg


----------



## pixeldust

No nub visible, but I'd say girl, not sure why.


----------



## davidjoemum

It's only 12 weeks u won't see anything yet.but hoping for girl for you!!!


----------



## JasperJoe

I say boy, i'll be interested to see if i'm right or wrong x good luck with scan xx


----------



## chetnaz

If that's a nub I can make out then the angle of it looks like mine was, so I'll say girl. Also my bubba's heartbeat was also over 150 and she's a girls that theory was right for me, so hopefully right for you too. When do yo u get to find out gender?


----------



## Guppy051708

based on nub theory, i would say girl.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Thank you all! Chetnaz I'll find out as early as possible - I think the next scan would be 20 weeks?


----------



## Baby321

I am saying girl as well x


----------



## BUGaBOO

I've found somewhere that will do a gender scan at 16 weeks so only have to wait another 3 weeks! Really hope baby is in the right position but if not, they rescan for free.....


----------



## Blue_star

I'm hoping you get your girl :) and that intelligender test was wrong. My babies heartbeat is also over 150 I found out two days ago i'm 20 weeks going onto 21 weeks now. I don't get to find out the gender until June 1st it's killing me to find out.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Yes it's a long time to wait!
I did the bicarb test today which gave a GIRL result. Old wives tale I know but still fun (and free!) :winkwink:


----------



## chetnaz

The bicarbonate test was right for me! I know there's 50-50 chance of it being right, but still :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Going by the nub it looks like a little girl ) xx


----------



## skunkpixie

I think :pink: xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

:pink::flower:


----------



## BUGaBOO

Wow most people think pink! Going for 13w3 NT scan tomorrow-will ask tech if they can see!


----------

